# Robin hood during competition etiquette



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you pros? If so...you're not paying for your arrows anyways.
IF ametuers, local competition... a brief look and "sorry" would be all you get from me unless they were way off target and you were purposely aiming for their arrows.

But 10/11/12 rings aren't all that large and are part of the challenge. If they're are stacked in there...shoot the target where you need to score the best.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm far from pro and shoot local SoCal, thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Now...you nock or robin hood an arrow and they're in the 5 on a large animal.. you'd have some 'splainin to do...LOL.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Busted nocks and robin hoods are part of the game when several archers are shooting at the same spot. And all of them are aiming for the same tiny spot. It's why you should carry more arrows than you absolutely need. Usually there is some joking around, but you don't owe the other archer anything.

Allen


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

It's part of the game. If they want to drop the cash on those kinds of shafts and then throw them into the middle of the target with 3 other guys shooting the same spot, they have to expect arrows to get damaged. Besides, you won't find many X10 shooters who don't have nock bushings or pin bushings to protect them. It'd take an extremely squared up impact to damage one without first glancing out.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You don't owe anyone anything. Robin Hoods are hazard of archery. Really quite rare in competition. Practice Robin Hoods where one uses only one target are far more common. 

Some will claim the arrow they Robin Hood. Some will claim the arrow and give back the expensive point (some are high cost). I've Robin Hooded two arrows in competition over some 17 years. I never claimed either. My greatest Robin Hood was a called shot, 40 yards. I said; "When in doubt aim for the nock." All were stunned, me also. I knew I was going to be close, but to Robin Hood a arrow....Got a picture of it though it didn't come out well.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

All good to know, thank you all for the concensus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Truly if anyone gets my arrow - I hand them the full arrow.

I think for the most part I was always given the arrow when I got one in competition. 2017 wasnt as many, but 2016 was insane. I think I stuffed my arrow down a competitor arrow about 13 times. I have them all at home. sometimes they just took their point out, most time we all just laughed. This was almost ALL 3d. A few rounds of field with 3D sized arrows can rack them up quickly as well.

Its part of the game. Its almost impossible to damage an X-10 with a pin nock on it. Even if you get a little bit of the carbon, there is still a alum core and most just saw off the 1/8 inch from the back and use it for a bunny range arrow.


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

This was at a local match. I robin hooded one arrow and busted two others. Thankfully they were all my own. I was Frankensteining arrows as I only brought 11. I am amazed we did not mess up more arrows. There were 4 of us shooting on one target. 

I did mess up another archers vanes. I offered to re-fletch them. That is about it. It happens. I had a guy at a match bury his X10 into the back of one of my arrows, Easton light speed . We could not find his arrow until we pulled mine. I just gave him my arrow and did not expect anything. It happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battyhelo (Jun 26, 2017)

My daughter shoots Gold Tip 9.3s Max Pros which are around $170 for a dozen bare shafts. During 3D shoots some of the girls will intentionally aim at the other shooters arrows if they're in the 12 rings, especially if they have brightly colored nocks or fletches. I build her arrows with black nocks and dark fletches to help camouflage them some. It's an amateur class, bit those girls are fiercely competitive.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

If my arrow is in the 12 ring I expect them to be aiming at them....... because if I am up to the plate and they give me an aiming point. I sure as heck am going to take it.

I did the all black one time, never again. I go nice and bright now........really bright. 

I actually find it much easier to aim more precise at all the blacked out arrows.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

You don't see many of the top pro's going black out or "Stealth" as some call them. Just don't see the point and I think it shows poor sport. If they can hit my arrow in the 12 ring, more power to them. Like others here before me, I aim at the 12 ring and if there is somebody elses arrow there and I happen to hit it, that's all part of the game. I do use nock buster points and bushings on the nock end of my shafts with G type nocks. Had some guys hit them and bust a nock or ding the bushing but rarely ruin my arrow.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This issue is only a issue in the lower amateur classes where shooters are not seasoned to the game of 3d. If I am shooting really good and in the 12 ring most of the day and I have the other good shooters in my group then I want you to play the game poorly and hit my arrows from the rear. Why? Because you are going to glance out of the 12 ring just enough to get some 10's and 8's and even a possible 5 on those targets you screw up and hit me. So go ahead and hit away.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are in my local 3d group and are up first on a close target from 20 to 32 yards you can expect the other 4 shooters to totally bash you if they can and then giggle when we see the nock broken off or bent. Why? because it is so freaking fun to bust off a buddies nock.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

At best, you could get him 1 arrow.
It's not an obligation, and it's not expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Nope if you don't want your arrows broken don't put them in the middle.It's part of the game.Besides your not going to get a VAP into a protour w/pins.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay ladies and gentlemen, if we're ever on a 3D range and I Robin Hood one of your arrows you owe me a beer... If it's one of those expensive shafts of yours I RH, it's a beer and a steak dinner. That's Blind Archer Rules [totally made up in my favor] and in the "Americans with Disabilities Act" [ADA] (Not really, but if I say it with confidence are you going to know for sure?). 
To answer OP's question: Only shafts I'll probably ever RH are my own, and in that case I will buy myself a dozen replacements... Maybe even a new bow if I feel really really bad about it.


----------



## Torkvat (Oct 29, 2017)

What if you shoot elimination round and you Robin Hood one of your arrows in a manner, that its point doesn't reach the target, as it is stuck in one of your previous arrows. That would be quite annoying if it hitted an arrow in X and it wouldn't count. This probably never happened, but what if.....


----------



## battyhelo (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you get the same score as the arrow that is in the target.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, if you RH an arrow and it stays in the shaft, you get the same value. If it falls out, you get the value of the obviously damaged arrow.



Too bad if you're playing Darts, though. As I recall, RHs and bouceouts score zero in that game.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Padgett said:


> If you are in my local 3d group and are up first on a close target from 20 to 32 yards you can expect the other 4 shooters to totally bash you if they can and then giggle when we see the nock broken off or bent. Why? because it is so freaking fun to bust off a buddies nock.


Spot on! Pun intended lol.

When we shoot 3D and the lead guy pin wheels a 12, you bet your butt his arrows are fair game. We even call it sometimes. I run black nocks/vanes for dark target and black nock/brown vanes for brown targets. We have a lot of fun with it actually.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

One other thing I will do to egg it on is carry an Easton 30X pro arrow (fat shaft) with bright colored fletching and an aluminum pin nock in place. Close targets I will try to plug the 12 ring, then if the guys hit my arrow it normally wont damage anything other than maybe a nock, but almost every time they get kicked out into the 10. Its all good fun! :wink:


----------



## =Will W. (Oct 24, 2017)

It happens but I never had anyone ask or myself ask for payment on an arrow.


----------

